# What is this from Sri Lanka?



## bigleaf (Apr 14, 2011)

Orchid species of Horton Plains.


----------



## Tibo74 (Apr 14, 2011)

i believe it's Arachnis (flos-aeris?)


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it. Thank you. It's the spider orchid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks *wild*!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2011)

Short game! That didn't take long! :wink: :clap:


----------

